# Wasserbecken aus Holzbalken!?



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab mal wieder eine Idee für eine neue Wasserbeckenkonstruktion. Und zwar kam mir die Idee ein Wasserbecken aus Holzbalken zu bauen.

Es soll folgende Maße haben (LxBxH): 2,00 x 1,00 x 0,60 m

Jetzt ist die Frage wie stark müssten die Balken sein, damit das ganze hält? Würde eine Stärke von 60 mm reichen? Dann könnte man ja bspw. zehn 60 x 60 mm Balken übereinander nehmen oder drei* 180 x 60 mm*.
Innen wird das ganze natürlich mit Teichfolie ausgelegt.

Hier noch mal eine Skizze:
 


Das ganze wird dann vermutlich auch einiges kosten, denn man bräuchte etliche Balken +Teichfolie +Holzschutzmittel +Sonstiges (Schrauben usw.).

Was haltet Ihr von der Idee?


----------



## nico1985 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserbecken aus Holzbalken!?*

moin, ich denke das es bestimmt 2-3 jahre halten wird aber länger???? Weil auch wenn du das holz streichst irgend wo kommt doch wasser rein und dann fängt es an weg zu rotten! Oder eventuell hartholz, da bekommst du zwar die schrauben kaum rein aber es rottet nicht so schnell! Denke ich! ich hab so was aber nicht! Also nur meine vermutung!!


----------



## Sveni (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserbecken aus Holzbalken!?*

Hallo Mirko,

warum so kompliziert?

Einkaufsliste:

9 Stck KH 2000x80x80
12qm gehobelte Bretter 2000x200x20
20 Stck Edelstahl-Spax L = 120 
80 Stck Edelstahl-Spax L = 40
2,5 Liter Klarlack
Vlies 3mx4m + Verschnitt und Eck-Umschlag
Folie 3mx4m + Verschnitt und Eck-Umschlag
Doppelseitiges Klebeband
12qm Styrodur 80mm

Werkzeug:

Handkreissäge mit 80mm Schnitttiefe
Akku Schrauber mit entsprechenden Bit´s (und Power)
Holzbohrer L = min 80mm ( Durchmesser M6 )
Pinsel/Schaumstoffrolle zum Lackauftrag
4 Stck Schraubzwingen
Teilweise ein Montage-Helfer


Fertigung:

Vorab wird jedes Stück Holz von allen Seiten lackiert. Auch alle Schnittkanten.
3 Stck Rahmen aus KH 80x80 zusammenschrauben. (ergibt Aussenmaß 2000x1160)
Den ersten Rahmen ebenerdig auflegen und als Boden vollständig mit den gehobelten Brettern belegen und verschrauben. Bretter = Aussenkante Rahmen bündig und jedes Brett 4x verschrauben. Ansonsten würden sich die Bretter seitlich aufstellen und wellen.
Den zweiten Rahmen auflegen und nach unten verschrauben.
Achtung: Ab jetzt kannst du es nicht mehr alleine heben!!! 
Jetzt die gehobelten Bretter als Innenwände am 2. Rahmen hochkant verschrauben.
den dritten Rahmen mit den Schraubzwingen und deinem Helfer auf Oberkante Bretter einrichten und verschrauben. 
Auf den beiden Längsseiten mittig ein Stck KH 80x80 als Steife einsetzen und schräg verschrauben. (spart Winkel)
Die jetzt entstanden äußeren Gefache mit dem Styrodur auskleiden.
Äußere Beplankung mit den Brettern fertigstellen.
Inneres Vlies mittels doppelseitigem Klebeband einbringen. Ecken nicht überlappen, besser zuschneiden. Folie enbringen. Ecken sauber falten und mittels Holzabschlussleiste auf dem oberen Rahmen befestigen. Vor dem befestigen Wasser einfüllen und eventuelle Falten in der Folie glätten.

Hinsetzen und Bier trinken!

Alle Verschraubungen sollten vorgebohrt werden.

Ein mal jährlich das sichtbare Holz behandeln und der Holzteich steht ewig!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## mikeininet (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserbecken aus Holzbalken!?*

Hallo Mirko,

gibt's doch schon. Stichwort: "Holzpool".
Was als Schwimmbecken geht, geht doch auch als Teich, natürlich nicht mit der häßlichen blauen Folie aber prinzipiell...

Oder google mal nach "Hochteich". Gibt's auch in Holz.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserbecken aus Holzbalken!?*



Sveni schrieb:


> Hallo Mirko,
> 
> warum so kompliziert?
> 
> ...




Danke für deinen Vorschlag! Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant aber wie ich finde komplizierter als meine Variante! Hab das aber noch nicht ganz verstanden, z.B. wie du das mit den 3 Rahmen meinst. Und meinst du bei den Brettern eine Innen- und eine Außenwand (dazwischen Styrodur)? Kannst du evtl. mal eine Skizze machen?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserbecken aus Holzbalken!?*

Der Schwachpunkt ist bei diesen Konstruktionen genau dort zu sehen,
wo die Teichfolie am Holz anliegt bzw. vom Wasserdruck angepresst wird:
Irgendwann kommt da SICHER mal Wasser hin, 
wird von den Kapillarkräften in den dünnen Spalt eingesaugt
und trocknet ewig und drei Tage lang nicht ab; 
das Holz wird genau dort faulen - da kannst du streichen, soviel du willst.

Abhilfe bringt die Noppenfolie, wie sie zur Kellerabdichtung verwendet wird 
(aus dem Baumarkt; das ist etwas GANZ anderes wie das Verpackungsmaterial!),
das mit der Noppenseite am Holz anliegen muss - an der glatte Seite liegt die Teichfolie auf.
(Bitte gerade bei diesem Winztümpel nicht sparen und Aldi-sackerl-Qualität kaufen!)
Zwischen den Holzstaffeln solltest du 1 cm Abstand lassen, was waagrechte Lüftungsschlitze ergibt.
So sorgt man für eine erfolgreiche Hinterlüftung, die das Abtrocknen  ermöglicht.

ACHTUNG: Nicht für Balkone oder Gebäudedecken geeignet:
Da kommen schnell Belastungen zusammen, die nicht vorgesehen sind!


----------

